# TWH trippy and clumsy



## AppleOfMyEye (Oct 21, 2017)

Hello and welcome to Horse Forum! I hope you find what you are looking for.

Is it actual "tripping" or is more like a limp?

Horses can and do trip, but it shouldn't be their regular gait, and they definitely shouldn't be completely falling. The tripping may be due to a medical fault.

Given the way she's tripping and what your mother said about her shoulder, I'd stop riding her. It's most likely uncomfortable, for both you and your horse. I'd call the vet and the chiropractor out to look at her.

Sometimes, even though it may seem like the shoulder, it may be the hooves. How are her hooves? When the the farrier last out?

Is she only tripping at a walk? Can she gait/"trot" without tripping?


----------



## tayslig (Oct 23, 2017)

AppleOfMyEye said:


> Hello and welcome to Horse Forum! I hope you find what you are looking for.
> 
> Is it actual "tripping" or is more like a limp?
> 
> ...


It?s only at a walk that it happens. Never at a trot or canter. I?m going to call the chiro and the vet just to have a good look at her. She got her feet done about a month ago. I am a total helicopter mom to her.. with me being gone I get daily updates. She normally very low maintence especially when it comes to her feet. The lady who owned her before me, would go a few months without it being done and it was never a big chore when the farrier came. I get her done monthly regularly, and normally when he comes it?s just a simple dressing and she?s done.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

My mare also trips a lot more then I'd like, but I believe it's just that she's focusing too much on trying to run back to her friends at the house, instead of focusing on where she's placing her feet. What @AppleOfMyEye said sounds about right to me. Get her checked out by chiropractor/vet/farrier and maybe cut down on exercise, or stop totally.


----------

